# Taking the plunge



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi people!!.

Going to be taking the plunge into jabs I've done loads research but not spoke to anyone. I've done 3 cycles of orals before, anavar and tbol twice.

This being so is it still classed as an first cycle? A lot of forums are saying run test by itself but I'm going to be going for test/deca I rekon .help would be appreciated.

5"11 95kg 15% bodyf

thanks in advance


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

go with test e only, 500mg,wk for 12-15weeks. Use low dose ai and adjust dose as neccessary. Pct 2/3 weeks after last jab.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

yeah as above, go with test, im back on uni pharma test enan, and im w4nking myself silly , as missus is in hospital,


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

IMO always say start low and progress if needed. Why pump more gear in to your body than you possibly need to for get the desired effect?

250mg Test E P/W for 12+ weeks.

You may not even require an AI at this dose - I personally don't - which is great. Less drugs to put in yourself.

If you do then 12.5mg Aromasin E3D or 0.5mg Adex E3D should be a sufficient place to start. If you do require this then run up until PCT.

500iu HCG PW from week 2 up until PCT. Increase to 1000iu PW if you notice physical signs of shutdown.

PCT 2 weeks from last jab.

PCT of 20mg Nolva ED for 4 week & 100mg Clomid ED for 4 weeks.

Simple.


----------



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to reply..

i just need to deciede which juice to get,

what would you recommend out of

alpha pharm or medtech?


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

AP myself as medtech is faked round here

and Malay tiger is very under dosed


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

If you're able to access AP, it has a solid reputation. It's not everyone's choice but for me I'd go for AP, everytime.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I did test and deca first course. 250mg organon sus, 200mg Norma deca. Was nice.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd go 500 test. 12 weeks.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

400-500 test pw, maybe throw some masteron in there. After week 3 or 4 add that so you can see what it does. Same if you decide to use an oral.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

If its your first cycle , jmy opinion is just test, plain and simple,. There will be plenty more cycles to come. Personally I am not a fan on 500mg on first cycle but seems to be the guide, I prefer 350/400 as its a big jump from natty to AAS and the changes will be very noticeable. You may well decide that the AAS route is not for you after a cycle.

Mixing compounds can cause confusion as if doesn't go according to plan or sides are becoming a nuisance you won't know what is the offending component

For example: I don't experiment much , its almost always test & dbol but tired var (which I think was winnie), hair started falling out. This time oxy and first time in my life got gyno. Never got it on dbol. Easily controlled but If this was my first one I would be a little concerned .

As for brands I am an AP fan, but probably biast


----------

